# Advice for the Tea Party



## konradv (Jul 22, 2010)

*Keeping the Tempest Out of the Tea Pot*

By Vincent Williams | 7/21/2010

Resolution from the NAACP proclaiming you're racist, huh? Yeah, that's gotta sting. Oh, folks are putting on a brave face, and there are some shots being fired back, but best believe the Tea Party does not want the NAACP coming at its neck, because that invariably makes it The Bad Guy to an audience that it needs to get on its side...


Keeping the Tempest Out of the Tea Pot | Baltimore City Paper


----------



## konradv (Aug 5, 2010)

Didn't think they'd take the advice, but at least I thought there'd be some comment!


----------



## konradv (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## konradv (Aug 11, 2010)

K


----------



## NewDay (Aug 11, 2010)

konradv said:


> Didn't think they'd take the advice, but at least I thought there'd be some comment!



What can they say?  Has the tea party managed to reject the endorsement by David Duke, well known white supremacist and stormfront member?  I haven't see it if they have.

Interesting quote from your link:

'When those old, rural white folks start screaming and foaming at the mouth over a black president . . . yeah, that's not a good look. Visually, that's one Confederate flag away from a Klan meeting. No one wants to be associated with something like that'


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 11, 2010)

snort...

Who the hell is Vincent Williams and why the hell should we care what he has to say..

cracks me up...


----------



## konradv (Aug 11, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> snort...
> 
> Who the hell is Vincent Williams and why the hell should we care what he has to say..
> 
> cracks me up...



Because he has some good advice.  The Tea Party as it is currently constructed, will not last.


----------



## chikenwing (Aug 11, 2010)

Apathy,not charges of racism is their biggest threat.Things go well in the fall,and time for the economy to pick back up,then it will be back too the same old same old.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 11, 2010)

konradv said:


> *Keeping the Tempest Out of the Tea Pot*
> 
> By Vincent Williams | 7/21/2010
> 
> ...



The NAACP can't keep the racist out of their own ranks. Oh that's right the NAACP are a bunch of racist to kick the racist out would be the end of the NAACP.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 11, 2010)

konradv said:


> *Keeping the Tempest Out of the Tea Pot*
> 
> By Vincent Williams | 7/21/2010
> 
> ...



Blacks represent 12 percent of the population so it stands to reason that there would be more whites in attendance than blacks. Damn this Vincent Williams guy is dumb.


----------



## NewDay (Aug 12, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> snort...
> 
> Who the hell is Vincent Williams and why the hell should we care what he has to say..
> 
> cracks me up...




Hopefully the Tea Party folks will continue on their merry way, paying zero attention to any and all advice which might help them.  

Then they will help Republicans lose in November.


----------



## NewDay (Aug 12, 2010)

LoneStarLogic,

Is that why those offensive racist signs show up at tea party rallies......because 12 percent of the population is represented by blacks?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2010)

NewDay said:


> LoneStarLogic,
> 
> Is that why those offensive racist signs show up at tea party rallies......because 12 percent of the population is represented by blacks?



Still lying about the Tea Party?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2010)

Doncha know all those posters are planted by left.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Doncha know all those posters are planted by left.



*Jake the Flake!

I'm a real Centrist Republican, Jiminy!
*


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2010)

NewDay said:


> LoneStarLogic,
> 
> Is that why those offensive racist signs show up at tea party rallies......because 12 percent of the population is represented by blacks?



omg omg omg omg omg omg omg...

they say their WAS racist signs at the tea party rallies.

omg omg omg omg omg.

you people are sooooooooooooooooooooooo lame

you lefties and the Naacp would be the last persons I'd take advice from. 
worry about your own racist, sexist, etc etc selves. we'll worry about us.


----------



## NewDay (Aug 12, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> NewDay said:
> 
> 
> > LoneStarLogic,
> ...



You never saw the photos and film?  Hmmm.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2010)

NewDay said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > NewDay said:
> ...



Ya, I saw it all during the BUSH YEARS with the anti-war protesters, the illegal immigration marches, etc etc.. and it WASN'T PRETTY.
so you can whine all you want about so called, RACIST FUCKING SIGNS. nobody gives a shit.


----------



## Moon (Aug 12, 2010)

The worst thing any group can do is to take "advice" from someone who doesn't have a vested interest in the success of said group.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2010)

Better go tell that to the consulting folks.  Those who can't listen to constructive criticism and doomed to fail.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2010)

Funny if unbalanced chart.

To call a racist out for his racism is not a racist act, but a moral one, and I am sure that our schools are teaching that principle.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 12, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S38VioxnBaI]YouTube - TEA PARTY RACISM: What The Media Won't Show You About Teabagger Racism[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Aug 12, 2010)

*yawn*


----------



## Moon (Aug 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Funny if unbalanced chart.
> 
> To call a racist out for his racism is not a racist act, but a moral one, and I am sure that our schools are teaching that principle.



But to label someone a racist simply because they disagree with you politically is the height of intellectual dishonesty.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 12, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqOZ-i3ISX4]YouTube - Bill Maher on the Tea Baggers Pining for the 1950s[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2010)

Moon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Funny if unbalanced chart.
> ...



That's the way liberals operate.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 12, 2010)

Oddball said:


>



Why did you change your screen name?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2010)

Moon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Funny if unbalanced chart.
> ...



Sure, that is the same thing when folks far to the right cry "socialist" and "nazi'" when they disagree with the center and the left.  It is unacceptable.  The major difference is,  of course, that the GOP southern strategy pulled in many former Dem racists are 1968.  The silly bastards are dead yet is the problem.


----------



## Moon (Aug 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Moon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The right has no sole claim to calling political figures Nazis, as evidenced by the numerous Hitler references to Bush.  Personally, I think anyone that has to stoop to such references has already lost the argument, but that has nothing to do with the discussion about the Tea Party.

Oh, and 1968 was 42 years ago.  It's time to move on.  I'm sure it's all safe and cozy for you to pretend that there are no racists in the Democrat party, but if you look at it honestly, you know that's not the case.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, it is 42 years later, but the bastards are not dead yet is my point.  And the racist infection in the Dems is mild to raging illnesses in the GOP.  I certainly do know that is the case, as I am a central committee chairman for the GOP in my area in the South.  I live with those slob racists every day of my life.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 12, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


For the best reason in the world....







Because I can.


----------



## Moon (Aug 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, it is 42 years later, but the bastards are not dead yet is my point.  And the racist infection in the Dems is mild to raging illnesses in the GOP.  I certainly do know that is the case, as I am a central committee chairman for the GOP in my area in the South.  I live with those slob racists every day of my life.



Live with?  Sounds like you're one of them if you really are a central committee chairman, and if they are how you claim.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2010)

That I live amongst some of the racists here that got down and dirty against America in the 50s, 60s, and 70s?  Yeah, they are old and puckered, but they have infected some younger ones with racism, but not as many as in my youth, thank heavens.

Your comment makes me wonder if you are a racist?  Do you think one race is inherently, genetically, or pre-disposed to be superior than another?  Your comments do make me wonder?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 12, 2010)

konradv said:


> *Keeping the Tempest Out of the Tea Pot*
> 
> By Vincent Williams | 7/21/2010
> 
> ...



Meh the NAACP is not relevant.  Their image and reputation is not what it once was and they can go after the tea parties all they want, it will only make the NAACP look even worse.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2010)

Dead wrong on this, plymco, because whether you like the NAACP is irrelevant.  America is growing younger, darker, and more technological every day.  It is looking forward to the future, not to the past.

And the young folks are tired of the far right's whining, "You are picking on me."  Tough luck.


----------



## cad (Aug 12, 2010)

chikenwing said:


> Apathy,not charges of racism is their biggest threat.Things go well in the fall,and time for the economy to pick back up,then it will be back too the same old same old.



what sort of economic recovery are you seeing over the next 80+ days that is going to turn this thing around for the dems?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2010)

The economy will keep going as it is until early next year, and the American people will still not turn to the opposition party.  They are still fear and hate the GOP.


----------



## rikules (Aug 12, 2010)

konradv said:


> *Keeping the Tempest Out of the Tea Pot*
> 
> By Vincent Williams | 7/21/2010
> 
> ...



I've got some advice for the tea baggers


stop using the N word...
twice now your members have approached my daughter in charlston and wanted to know if she supported that "n-----" in the white house

when you stop calling him an N and start referring to as a human being I MIGHT start thinking you are NOT racist

and as for taxes....
when I see you carrying MORE signs that say "smaller taxes" and "smaller government"

and FEWER signs that say "I hate democrats" "I hate liberals" "I hate obama" I might actually start to accept the possibility that your movement is NOT JUST ABOUT who you REALLY FKN HATE


----------



## cad (Aug 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The economy will keep going as it is until early next year, and the American people will still not turn to the opposition party.  They are still fear and hate the GOP.



who is still fear?

so voters are not going to turn to republicans this fall?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 13, 2010)

rikules said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > *Keeping the Tempest Out of the Tea Pot*
> ...




yet you can go around calling people a disgusting sexual name (teabaggers). and you talk about others HATING. 
and people are still FREE to carry any damn sign they want. you don't like it, tough shit. we don't care if you ACCEPT IT.
now I go laugh my ass off.


----------



## topspin (Aug 13, 2010)

If the tea party wants to be relevant they need to lay the fuck off the NAACP and shut down the racist clowns in their midst.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 13, 2010)

topspin said:


> If the tea party wants to be relevant they need to lay the fuck off the NAACP and shut down the racist clowns in their midst.



LOL, well I'm sure they'll take YOUR advice under consideration.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dead wrong on this, plymco, because whether you like the NAACP is irrelevant.  America is growing younger, darker, and more technological every day.  It is looking forward to the future, not to the past.
> 
> And the young folks are tired of the far right's whining, "You are picking on me."  Tough luck.



I like the idea of the NAACP's.   However, that group through its behavior in the last decade or so, has changed the initial intent of the group into something else.  In the process they have tarnished their image and reputation, much like the last few crops of republican congresspeople have done to the conservative image.


----------



## Moon (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> That I live amongst some of the racists here that got down and dirty against America in the 50s, 60s, and 70s?  Yeah, they are old and puckered, but they have infected some younger ones with racism, but not as many as in my youth, thank heavens.
> 
> Your comment makes me wonder if you are a racist?  Do you think one race is inherently, genetically, or pre-disposed to be superior than another?  Your comments do make me wonder?



Why would my comments make you wonder?  I know that calling someone you disagree with politically a racist is all the rage for people on the left these days, but unless you can point to anything I've ever said that is racist, you can kindly go fuck yourself.


----------



## Moon (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The economy will keep going as it is until early next year, and the American people will still not turn to the opposition party.  They are still fear and hate the GOP.



You say that like you're not a part of the GOP, yet you claim to be a central committee chairman FOR the GOP.  So in other words, assuming you're not lying, you're part of the machine that the American people hate and fear.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> That I live amongst some of the racists here that got down and dirty against America in the 50s, 60s, and 70s?  Yeah, they are old and puckered, but they have infected some younger ones with racism, but not as many as in my youth, thank heavens.
> 
> Your comment makes me wonder if you are a racist?  Do you think one race is inherently, genetically, or pre-disposed to be superior than another?  Your comments do make me wonder?



Moon doesn't have many posts and I just read all in this thread.  Which one of moon's posts gave you that impression?   I would like to read and judge it myself.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 13, 2010)

plymco, go back and read his posts again.

moon, one can be a member of this party and realize how stupid and wrong the development of policy, procedure, and performance have evolved since 1980.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> plymco, go back and read his posts again.



I did here are his posts in this thread.   Not one appears racist to me so help me see the racism by explaining which on is racist and how it is racist.



Moon said:


> The worst thing any group can do is to take "advice" from someone who doesn't have a vested interest in the success of said group.



No Racism



Moon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Funny if unbalanced chart.
> ...



Neither post, yours or his, are racist



Moon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Moon said:
> ...



None of what was said by the two of you above seems racist.



Moon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it is 42 years later, but the bastards are not dead yet is my point.  And the racist infection in the Dems is mild to raging illnesses in the GOP.  I certainly do know that is the case, as I am a central committee chairman for the GOP in my area in the South.  I live with those slob racists every day of my life.
> ...



He is giving you grief but again, no racism in his post.



Moon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > That I live amongst some of the racists here that got down and dirty against America in the 50s, 60s, and 70s?  Yeah, they are old and puckered, but they have infected some younger ones with racism, but not as many as in my youth, thank heavens.
> ...



Again not nice but not racist.



Moon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The economy will keep going as it is until early next year, and the American people will still not turn to the opposition party.  They are still fear and hate the GOP.
> ...



I don't see it.


I did as you asked, read all his posts in the thread, and have not found racism.   I would like to understand what you view to be racist, maybe I can be enlightened.


----------



## Moon (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> plymco, go back and read his posts again.
> 
> moon, one can be a member of this party and realize how stupid and wrong the development of policy, procedure, and performance have evolved since 1980.



And yet you remain as part of the leadership of a party you claim you despise.  Odd...


----------



## Moon (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> plymco, go back and read his posts again.



The fact that you can't point to a single thing I've said as being racist, and yet still try to cast me as being a racist, tells me everything I need to know about you, and the level of your intellectual honesty and integrity.

And Plymco, I try to be nice as much as I can and discuss issues assuming the other party is willing, but all bets are off when someone tries to label me as a racist.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 13, 2010)

Moon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > plymco, go back and read his posts again.
> ...



Understandable.

I, on occasion, have been mean to my fellow usmb members  http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/86717-my-apology-to-devnell.html 

im bumping that shit up


----------



## Oddball (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 13, 2010)

Moon's racism is covert but it is there.  He does not like that I am involved with a party that I think has turned very badly during the last thirty years.  If he believes that what has happened in those decades in the party   is generally for the good, then that is on him and nothing to me.  He has given me no reasons why I should not try to be part of the solution in the party, and this is on him as well.

And anyone who lives in the South and denies that quite a few GOP former democrats are not racist is either mentally feeble, absolutely ignorant, or morally malignant.  There are no other alternatives.  The tactics that most outs a covert racist in the GOP is to call those who disagree with them a racist, or to accuse one who points out right wing racism as being racist.  To even suggest that the racialist signs are, without any evidence, not racist are, in fact, racist statements themselves.  You all need to grow up and move into the 21st century.

And that is why most of the country laughs at such fools.  America is  becoming darker, younger, disgusted with old style racism, technological, and I want those folks voting GOP.  They are voting against the GOP because it has built a shaky house on sand the last thirty years and is now crumbling.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 13, 2010)

Moon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The economy will keep going as it is until early next year, and the American people will still not turn to the opposition party.  They are still fear and hate the GOP.
> ...



As a useful idiot, Jake is not very useful; but as an idiot, he's perfect


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 13, 2010)

Oddball those pictures are great


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 13, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Moon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Telling the truth to another, whether he likes it or not, is the way it is.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Moon said:
> ...



Hey where was the racism in moon's post?

And yes the truth is always the best policy.


----------



## Moon (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Moon's racism is covert but it is there.  He does not like that I am involved with a party that I think has turned very badly during the last thirty years.  If he believes that what has happened in those decades in the party   is generally for the good, then that is on him and nothing to me.  He has given me no reasons why I should not try to be part of the solution in the party, and this is on him as well.
> 
> And anyone who lives in the South and denies that quite a few GOP former democrats are not racist is either mentally feeble, absolutely ignorant, or morally malignant.  There are no other alternatives.  The tactics that most outs a covert racist in the GOP is to call those who disagree with them a racist, or to accuse one who points out right wing racism as being racist.  To even suggest that the racialist signs are, without any evidence, not racist are, in fact, racist statements themselves.  You all need to grow up and move into the 21st century.
> 
> And that is why most of the country laughs at such fools.  America is  becoming darker, younger, disgusted with old style racism, technological, and I want those folks voting GOP.  They are voting against the GOP because it has built a shaky house on sand the last thirty years and is now crumbling.



So you fail yet again to show any racism whatsoever in _any_ of my posts.  Gee, I'm so shocked.  Of course, that hasn't stopped you from deciding that I'm a racist based on nothing at all.  That makes you a liar of the worst caliber.  It also makes you a hack, and if you truly are part of the GOP leadership (which I am doubting now considering you've proven that you have no qualms about lying) you should resign immediately and become a Democrat, since you have wholeheartedly embraced their disgusting tactics.



Oh, I almost forgot...go fuck yourself.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 13, 2010)

Moon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Funny if unbalanced chart.
> ...


there is your problem
you assumed he had intellectual honesty in the first place


----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2010)

Moon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Moon's racism is covert but it is there.  He does not like that I am involved with a party that I think has turned very badly during the last thirty years.  If he believes that what has happened in those decades in the party   is generally for the good, then that is on him and nothing to me.  He has given me no reasons why I should not try to be part of the solution in the party, and this is on him as well.
> ...





Don't concern yourself over such idiotic posts. Actually it is funny...


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Moon said:
> ...


when you start telling the truth, it will be the first time


----------



## Moon (Aug 13, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Moon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Got to start from some sort of baseline.  I assume people are reasonably intelligent, trustworthy and sane until the prove otherwise.  Jake has proven otherwise.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 13, 2010)

Moon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Moon said:
> ...


yes, that he has


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 16, 2010)

The lack of response means you are now vindicated Moon.


----------



## konradv (Aug 17, 2010)

Moon said:


> The worst thing any group can do is to take "advice" from someone who doesn't have a vested interest in the success of said group.



I think you've got that wrong.  What was the problem with the advice?  It's a version of "kill the messenger" and to not listen is foolish.  IMO, the Tea Party has a problem in that its loose construction allows for people, for example racists, to hi-jack portions of the movement and give it a black eye.  The author of the article pointed out that the NAACP would not allow that sort of hi-jacking and trained protesters in how to protest properly, so as not to make the movement look bad.  On the other hand making it a tighter organization and a more traditionally political party, goes against the very ideals that Tea Partiers hold.  That's why I see them as having limited effectiveness and are very likely to split the Reps, much the same as Perot did.


----------



## CountofTuscany (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't really understand the Tea Party. I'm not saying I dissagree with them. Are they really a party or a loosely fragmented collection of grass roots groups across the country that are being labeled as an entity?


----------



## konradv (Aug 18, 2010)

CountofTuscany said:


> I don't really understand the Tea Party. I'm not saying I dissagree with them. Are they really a party or a loosely fragmented collection of grass roots groups across the country that are being labeled as an entity?



That second part


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 18, 2010)

Moon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Moon said:
> ...



Moon is not reasonably intelligent nor intellectually honest.

If one is acting in a racist manner or talking in such a manner, and I call him out for it, that person is racist, not me.  If moon has trouble with this, then that's on him and his supporters, and I don't particularly care.

We had a guy try that in our last election, and we slapped him down very quickly.

Be intellectually and morally honest, moon.

I won't tolerate a racist.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Moon said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


yet you tolerate yourself


loon


----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Moon said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...





Really? Who is Moon showing racism against?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 18, 2010)

Kat said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Moon said:
> ...



Kat, if _that _is the best you can do, the discussion is over.  Racism is like manure; you handle it, Kat, you stink and are sticky.  Don't like it then walk away.  Otherwise, stink along with moon.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


you were asked to point out where he was racist
stop deflecting


----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





Don't have an answer, huh? Resort to name calling is the best you can do to try and deflect?  I challenge you to PROVE Moon is a racist. Back your words up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 18, 2010)

Being called a racist when you defend is not being name called: it is being identified and called out.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Being called a racist when you defend is not being name called: it is being identified and called out.


then PROVE IT 
fucktard


----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Being called a racist when you defend is not being name called: it is being identified and called out.



Deflect. Okay..we can drop that part.

Now, on to what is important. Prove Moon is a racist. And a hint: if you knew about him what I know...your face should be beet red about now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 18, 2010)

Kat said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Being called a racist when you defend is not being name called: it is being identified and called out.
> ...



You are the one deflecting, Kat.  Dismissed until you will come to the point.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


no, thats YOU doing the deflecting
you were asked to prove Moon is a racist
you havent done so
and, quite frankly, you CANT


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 18, 2010)

divecon, you are called out as well until you deny it.  I will not take lip from a dork like you who does not know up from down and does not understand left from right.  You are an illiterate individual who does not understand that the whack right propels you like a little wind-up sailboat in a bath tub.  Shut up.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



he never will...he has made several claims and when asked to back them up...he runs away and then has the audacity or maybe stupidity...to claim that its you who isn't backing up their claims...

he is trolling dude, its his schtick...he does the same thing on another baord i'm at


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> divecon, you are called out as well until you deny it.  I will not take lip from a dork like you who does not know up from down and does not understand left from right.  You are an illiterate individual who does not understand that the whack right propels you like a little wind-up sailboat in a bath tub.  Shut up.


wow, what projection

dipshit'


btw, dipshit, i dont have to prove i'm NOT a racist, its up to YOU to prove i am
got it yet?


----------



## Moon (Aug 19, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> divecon, you are called out as well until you deny it.  I will not take lip from a dork like you who does not know up from down and does not understand left from right.  You are an illiterate individual who does not understand that the whack right propels you like a little wind-up sailboat in a bath tub.  Shut up.



Do you pout like this often?  I'm guessing you do.

So you've been challenged by several people to prove that I'm a racist, and since you are now making the same idiotic claim against Dive, I want you to provide the proof.  If you cannot or will not, then I expect an apology for each of us.

BTW, you saying it's so doesn't constitute proof.


----------



## Moon (Aug 19, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You don't get it.  You made the accusation, so you have to back it up.  That's what Kat and Dive are talking about.  You don't get to dismiss anybody.  You're only job right now is to back up your baseless claims.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 19, 2010)

moon, your points were considered, dismantled, and rightfully dismissed.

Be a little person, if you want, or offer something concrete.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 19, 2010)

Jake is a constant source of laughter for me.

Jake, you're one of the funniest posters I've ever met in my life.  It's like Moe beating on Larry and Curly except that you're all three of them.


----------



## Moon (Aug 19, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> moon, your points were considered, dismantled, and rightfully dismissed.
> 
> Be a little person, if you want, or offer something concrete.



You still aren't getting it.  You have presented nothing that supports your claim.  Nada, zip zilch, zero.  You can't "dismantle" something that was never there in the first place.

I'll take that apology now.


----------



## Kat (Aug 19, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Jake is a constant source of laughter for me.
> 
> Jake, you're one of the funniest posters I've ever met in my life.  It's like Moe beating on Larry and Curly except that you're all three of them.





I believe that to be true. I feel very embarrassed for him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 19, 2010)

You guys have not "proved" anything and your points have been answered.  You have lost the argument.  You merely refuse to accept that.  No big deal.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 19, 2010)

Jiminy, I'm a real Centrist Republican!


----------



## Moon (Aug 19, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You guys have not "proved" anything and your points have been answered.  You have lost the argument.  You merely refuse to accept that.  No big deal.



You made the accusations, so the burden of proof is on you, or you can just do the adult thing and apologize.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 19, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You guys have not "proved" anything and your points have been answered.  You have lost the argument.  You merely refuse to accept that.  No big deal.


you fucking moron
you made a claim about the 2 of us that you still haven't substantiated 

you are a liar if you do not substantiate it, get it?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 19, 2010)

Moon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > moon, your points were considered, dismantled, and rightfully dismissed.
> ...


dont hold your breath
that moron doesnt have the honor to do such a thing


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 19, 2010)

Moon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You guys have not "proved" anything and your points have been answered.  You have lost the argument.  You merely refuse to accept that.  No big deal.
> ...



That is what you guys always say when you lose an argument: say the other guy made the claim first. That is, as usual, the counter of what happened.  You have lost, period.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 19, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Moon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


oh fuck off you lying disgusting piece of SHIT
you are a waste of O2

btw, i KNEW you didnt have the honor
and you just proved me right


----------



## Moon (Aug 19, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Moon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



How or what have I lost?  You called me a racist and have been asked numerous times by multiple posters to provide proof.  You have continually failed to do so.  The only loser in this thread is you, I'm afraid.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 19, 2010)

I have told you that if you use the term, then you are a racist.  Read it slowly if you are having trouble understanding the point.  In fact, go back and read the entire thread again and come up to speed.


----------



## cad (Aug 19, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I have told you that if you use the term, then you are a racist.  Read it slowly if you are having trouble understanding the point.  In fact, go back and read the entire thread again and come up to speed.



than you changed your mind and said, if you use the word you're wrong and expressing internal or extral oppression.

oh wait, that's a different thread.  sorry jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 19, 2010)

No, cad, you don't get to change the premise.

Don't use the words, my thread buddy, and you will be OK.  If you don't understand, then, really really don't use the words.


----------



## cad (Aug 19, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, cad, you don't get to change the premise.
> 
> Don't use the words, my thread buddy, and you will be OK.  If you don't understand, then, really really don't use the words.



what do i need to understand, master jake?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 19, 2010)

cad said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No, cad, you don't get to change the premise.
> ...


the only thing you need to understand is jokey is a disgusting LIAR and a piece of SHIT


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 19, 2010)

Not to use terminology that is sexist, racist, etc.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 19, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not to use terminology that is sexist, racist, etc.


and just WHO HAS

dipshit


----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Not to use terminology that is sexist, racist, etc.
> ...




Maybe he will be able to answer that once he gets his meds refilled.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 20, 2010)

Those of you who use demeaning speech commonly in your everyday speech are demeaning yourselves as well as the objects of those words.

That some of you don't (or won't) get it simply proves the point.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's some ADVICE for all you so concerned with the TEA PARTY.

Worry about cleaning up the shit in your backyards and we'll worry about ours.


----------



## CountofTuscany (Aug 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You guys have not "proved" anything and your points have been answered.  You have lost the argument.  You merely refuse to accept that.  No big deal.
> ...


I've been reading through the thread and I think his only intent is to get a reaction out of you. He doesn't have a point to make and is unwilling to defend anything he says. Best to ignore his responses and focus on real discussion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 20, 2010)

My point is clear, Count.  Don't talk that way, because it reveals far more about the talker than the object of the talk.  He reveals a lack of self respect, a lack of class, a lack of culture.  The behavior reveals one who has no place in the office, the classroom, or the military.  Such behavior is worthless, and those who use it show themselves of low worth.

You don't like this?  No one of worth cares.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 20, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not to use terminology that is sexist, racist, etc.



Jake, you sound like one of them "White *******" your hero Robert Byrd use to talk about.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Those of you who use demeaning speech commonly in your everyday speech are demeaning yourselves as well as the objects of those words.
> 
> That some of you don't (or won't) get it simply proves the point.


you still havent provided PROOF that anyone in this thread did
you remain a fucking moron who lacks honor


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you who use demeaning speech commonly in your everyday speech are demeaning yourselves as well as the objects of those words.
> ...



That's no way to talk to a "Centrist Republican!"


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


i dont believe he IS one


----------



## Moon (Aug 20, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



He wasn't, he was talking to Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 20, 2010)

Moon, I am certainly far more of a Republican than you.  Keep that in mind.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Moon, I am certainly far more of a Republican than you.  Keep that in mind.


BULLSHIT


you are not even close to a republican


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL, sorry Jake..if you are Republican, then I am the Queen of England.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 20, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Moon, I am certainly far more of a Republican than you.  Keep that in mind.



The Republican you work with don't take you seriously Jake.  They keep you around, pretend to listen then laugh themselves silly


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Here's some ADVICE for all you so concerned with the TEA PARTY.
> 
> Worry about cleaning up the shit in your backyards and we'll worry about ours.



Best Post of the Day.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> LOL, sorry Jake..if you are Republican, then I am the Queen of England.



Steph, I am merely not your kind of Republican is all.  And don't worry.  There has been a palace revolution.  That's why you are no longer queen.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 20, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, sorry Jake..if you are Republican, then I am the Queen of England.
> ...



sheesh jake, just admit you are more of a Democrat Progressive and be done with it.
stop trying to corrupt the Republican party with your Progressive BS.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 20, 2010)

I am a centrist Republican devoted to keeping your votes while eliminating your influence in the party.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am a centrist Republican devoted to keeping your votes while eliminating your influence in the party.


bullshit
i've never seen you post in support of ANY republican


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 20, 2010)

Remember to vote, Divecon.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Remember to vote, Divecon.


i will, and you will have nothing to do with it


----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




Lots of pretenders around ya know. They think they are cute, while they only look stupid and fool no one.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2010)

Kat said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Come on, Kat, don't talk to Stephanie that way.


----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




Well at least you have a sense of humor!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2010)

The far right of these past thirty years, Kat, are the posuers.  They are not representative of the Republicans' general history.  I am glad to see the Tea Party both isolating them to the right, and with all the yelling and screaming, diminishing the far right in the eyes of America.


----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right of these past thirty years, Kat, are the posuers.  They are not representative of the Republicans' general history.  I am glad to see the Tea Party both isolating them to the right, and with all the yelling and screaming, diminishing the far right in the eyes of America.



Not sure what you are saying...but okay.

Did you mean ''posers''?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right of these past thirty years, Kat, are the posuers.  They are not representative of the Republicans' general history.  I am glad to see the Tea Party both isolating them to the right, and with all the yelling and screaming, diminishing the far right in the eyes of America.


thats because you dont understand the tea party concept
they are not all republicans
you are not either


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2010)

You know how to use a dictionary and thesaurus, Kat., and, yes, you know exactly what I am saying.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You know how to use a dictionary and thesaurus, Kat., and, yes, you know exactly what I am saying.


really?
then maybe you meant THIS word

Poseur - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You know how to use a dictionary and thesaurus, Kat., and, yes, you know exactly what I am saying.





If I knew exactly what you were saying, I would not have said I wasn't sure what you were saying. Frankly you didn't make sense. And I thought you maybe misspelled posers. AND not interested in looking it up. You can either explain yourself or not. Matters not to me.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 22, 2010)

Kat said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You know how to use a dictionary and thesaurus, Kat., and, yes, you know exactly what I am saying.
> ...


he misspelled the French word that means the same


----------



## Kat (Aug 22, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





Well, he doesn't need to be trying anything French on me.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 22, 2010)

Kat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


true


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

Neither of you know what you are talking about.  You are both poseurs, neither a conservative but merely reactionaries much further to the right.  You don't have influence in the party any more, thanks heavens, but be sure to vote for you candidates this fall.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Neither of you know what you are talking about.  You are both poseurs, neither a conservative but merely reactionaries much further to the right.  You don't have influence in the party any more, thanks heavens, but be sure to vote for you candidates this fall.



I just started posting here again so I don't know most of the posters political stands yet, if you don't mind me asking,  how do you define words like "conservative", "moderate","reactionaries", "far right", etc?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Neither of you know what you are talking about.  You are both poseurs, neither a conservative but merely reactionaries much further to the right.  You don't have influence in the party any more, thanks heavens, but be sure to vote for you candidates this fall.
> ...



The normal ways.  You can look them up for yourself.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That is whyI asked, some consider Bush to be "conservative", some consider Ron Paul to be an extreamist, others call him a liberal, some think that neo/social conservatives are "far right" yet their ancestory is rooted in the Democratic Party.

Those labels are moving targets and mean different things to different people, I used to be called a "staunch conservative", now I get called a "libertarian".


I was just wondering how YOU defined them, no biggie but when continuously  saying things like "moderate", it helps to know what you considerate "moderate, some may think Susan Collins is moderate while others thinks she is liberal for example.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Neither of you know what you are talking about.  You are both poseurs, neither a conservative but merely reactionaries much further to the right.  You don't have influence in the party any more, thanks heavens, but be sure to vote for you candidates this fall.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Neither of you know what you are talking about.  You are both poseurs, neither a conservative but merely reactionaries much further to the right.  You don't have influence in the party any more, thanks heavens, but be sure to vote for you candidates this fall.



*USMB Reaction to Jake's "I'm a Real Republican" Stand Up Comedy Act*


----------



## Intense (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



So Jake, am I going to see you at the Viet Nam Veteran's Memorial on Friday or Saturday???


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 22, 2010)

He's a Republican?


----------



## Intense (Aug 22, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Neither of you know what you are talking about.  You are both poseurs, neither a conservative but merely reactionaries much further to the right.  You don't have influence in the party any more, thanks heavens, but be sure to vote for you candidates this fall.
> ...



Anything Right of Marx is Lunatic Fringe.


----------



## Intense (Aug 22, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> He's a Republican?



He's a Republican trapped in a Sally Fields body in his haunted dreams. It's complicated.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 22, 2010)

Intense said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## Intense (Aug 22, 2010)

The camps are real polarized sometimes.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm a Republican and realize that there are different types but what one considers "conservative" or "moderate" may not be what someone else does, why that was such a hard question for him to answer since I've noticed he uses those words a lot is baffling.


----------



## Intense (Aug 22, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> I'm a Republican and realize that there are different types but what one considers "conservative" or "moderate" may not be what someone else does, why that was such a hard question for him to answer since I've noticed he uses those words a lot is baffling.



I think in terms of Blue Blood, or Silver Spooned, or Progressive, when it comes to the Cancer of the Party. Specter is gone finally, McCain, Graham, hopefully will go away next.  Newt needs to do some soul searching. I watch for Anyone in Leadership that tries to undermine an issue after the momentum has started to build up, and I ask myself why? Why at this point? Why now? To what End? By Who's marching orders? Think Oligarchy. One World Order. Choose sides.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 22, 2010)

Intense said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Republican and realize that there are different types but what one considers "conservative" or "moderate" may not be what someone else does, why that was such a hard question for him to answer since I've noticed he uses those words a lot is baffling.
> ...



I personally think that the parties are undergoing realignment or we are in the very  early stages of it, it will take a few elections to see if this pans out or not but it happened  in the 70's/early 80's, it may very well be a generational thing.


----------



## Intense (Aug 22, 2010)

Sometimes the big money is found pulling the strings of both Parties, or yanking our chain.  Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

The terms I have used are historical and consistent.  The reactionaries far to the right with an activist agenda have shot their bolt.  The elections this fall will prove it.  Whoever above talked realignment is correct in principle.  The power structure of the GOP will shed Boehner and McConnell after the November defeat (third one in a row) and move more rapidly to the center.

You guys can along or you can form your own party.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 22, 2010)

I sincerely would love to see a thread on these definitions started by someone who has been here a while, how can it be historical and consistent when ;for example; "conservative" has evolved  from Robert A. "Mr. Republican " Taft  and his phrase  "When I say liberty&#8230;I mean liberty of the individual to think his own thoughts and live his own life as he desires to think and live; the liberty of the family to decide how they wish to live, what they wanted to eat for breakfast and for dinner, and how they wish to spend their time; liberty of a man to develop his ideas and get other people to teach those ideas, if he can convince them that they have some value to the world&#8230;"

to Barry "Mr. Conservative" Goldwater and his phrase " ""There is no position on which people are so immovable as their religious beliefs. There is no more powerful ally one can claim in a debate than Jesus Christ, or God, or Allah, or whatever one calls this supreme being. But like any powerful weapon, the use of God's name on one's behalf should be used sparingly. The religious factions that are growing throughout our land are not using their religious clout with wisdom. They are trying to force government leaders into following their position 100 percent. If you disagree with these religious groups on a particular moral issue, they complain, they threaten you with a loss of money or votes or both. I'm frankly sick and tired of the political preachers across this country telling me as a citizen that if I want to be a moral person, I must believe in 'A,' 'B,' 'C,' and 'D.' Just who do they think they are? And from where do they presume to claim the right to dictate their moral beliefs to me? And I am even more angry as a legislator who must endure the threats of every religious group who thinks it has some God-granted right to control my vote on every roll call in the Senate. I am warning them today: I will fight them every step of the way if they try to dictate their moral convictions to all Americans in the name of 'conservatism.' "


To Bush and the GOP which resembles something akin to a " Lyndon Baines Johnson and Pat Robertson Social Club for spreadin mockracy and legislating morals"  than what I regarded as "conservative" when I joined up with the GOP in 1979 on my 18th birthday. 

I went and read on Phyllis Schlafly  and her book "A choice, not an Echo" is a very interesting read , few can say that she is not a conservative and I found this quote by her interesting.....

"Bush "has muddied up the meaning of conservative. Bush ran as a conservative, but he has been steadily (some might say stealthily) trying to remold the conservative movement and the Republican Party into the Bush Party. And the Bush Party stands for so many things alien to conservatism, namely, war as an instrument of foreign policy, nation-building overseas, highly concentrated executive power, federal control of education, big increases in social entitlements, massive increases in legal and illegal immigration, forcing American workers to compete with low-wage foreigners (under deceptive enticements such as free trade and global economy), and subordinating U.S. sovereignty to a North American community with open borders."


It just isn't the same anymore, it is more like the "conservative wing" of the Democratic Party of the 60's and 70's than anything even closely resembling what Taft and Goldwater stood for, in fact, it seems as though Democrats like Truman and JFK garner more respect by some who call themselves conservative than either Taft OR Goldwater do.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 22, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> I'm a Republican and realize that there are different types but what one considers "conservative" or "moderate" may not be what someone else does, why that was such a hard question for him to answer since I've noticed he uses those words a lot is baffling.



The problem is in cherry-picking which issues to highlight when calling, say, Bush The Lesser a Conservative.

You may call the creation of a huge new government agency - Homeland Security - to be an expansion of government, therefore Liberal.  Someone else could call it a Conservative's  major step toward making America safer by consolidating intelligence agencies.

I default to how someone treats the rich and the poor:  I would argue that someone who lowers taxes on billionaires is Conservative.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 22, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Republican and realize that there are different types but what one considers "conservative" or "moderate" may not be what someone else does, why that was such a hard question for him to answer since I've noticed he uses those words a lot is baffling.
> ...



All these labels have become  meaningless to me, I've seen them change radically in my lifetime.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

Then, JohnRocks, why call anyone a "liberal" as if that is a bad thing?

You contradict yourself with every post.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Then, JohnRocks, why call anyone a "liberal" as if that is a bad thing?
> 
> You contradict yourself with every post.



I don't call people a liberal all the time, hell, I refer to myself occasionally as a "classical liberal", it boils down to statists and authoritarians, government interventionists and government interventionists, things like that for me , not liberal vs. conservative when you can't ;or won't ; even give a  simple definition of what you think they are.


----------



## Kat (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Neither of you know what you are talking about.  You are both poseurs, neither a conservative but merely reactionaries much further to the right.  You don't have influence in the party any more, thanks heavens, but be sure to vote for you candidates this fall.





You're just plain ignorant. 'nuff said.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Then, JohnRocks, why call anyone a "liberal" as if that is a bad thing?
> ...



You say definitions do not matter then you throw terms around like a pitcher with four types of waste pitches.  Come on, be consistent.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

Kat said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Neither of you know what you are talking about.  You are both poseurs, neither a conservative but merely reactionaries much further to the right.  You don't have influence in the party any more, thanks heavens, but be sure to vote for you candidates this fall.
> ...



As long as you vote, Kat, call me late for dinner if you want.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I like discussing issues and since I've been here, all I see from you is things like this;  telling people how inconsistent they are,how ignorant they are or tossing words like "moderate","far right wing" or "extremist" around, I simply asked a question in a ;what I thought to be; a civil and non threatening way and it has led to this tit for tat bs, had you simply addressed the question or throw out some stands on a few issues, I might would come to the conclusion that we agree on far more than we disagree.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

I gave a simple answer, JR.  I will give it again in a slightly different mode: historical, traditional terms, etc.  I resist any of the revisionist terminology of the far reactionary right, such as the redoing of paradigms into simplistic 'right is good' and 'left is bad' any more than I accept the far lefties doing the same thing.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 22, 2010)

So from a historical standpoint, you consider a conservative to be one who wants to "conserve", to resist change, a "moderate someone like Howard Baker or John Breaux who was known as being pragmatic,trying to find common ground and seeking compromise, a far right person to be someone who wants radical change like Skinheads or Klan?

Not trying to be a smart alec, just trying to see from what perspective your coming from is all.

Is Ron Paul an example of a conservative, far right or what, same with Bush, John McCain and Lindsay Graham.

Other labels like neo conservatives and social conservatives, are they far right in your opinion, how about libertarians?  See, these labels now used, don't seem to have a historical perspective, Milton  Friedman called himself a liberal yet it was in the vein of Thomas Jefferson, not Edward Kennedy so do you see how historical references are in the "eye of the beholder"?


----------



## Kat (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




...not even if you were the last on earth........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

Then, Kat, as long as you vote, don't call me for dinner. 

Tell johnrocks that he can offer definitions if he wishes. I have told him what mine are, historical and traditional.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Then, Kat, as long as you vote, don't call me for dinner.
> 
> Tell johnrocks that he can offer definitions if he wishes. I have told him what mine are, historical and traditional.


typical for you
when challenged for what you actually believe, you deflect


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Tell johnrocks that he can offer definitions if he wishes. I have told him what mine are, historical and traditional.



That would be...

Liberal...Founding Fathers
Conservative....British


From a historical and traditional perspective, hardly how most define them, if you do then great;I know others who do; I will at least have something to reference instead of such vague statements as the ones given.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

Very good.  

Far right reactionaries = Tories, Loyalists.

Left and center and responsible conservatives = Patriots, Defenders of the Conservatives.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Very good.
> 
> Far right reactionaries = Tories, Loyalists.
> 
> Left and center and responsible conservatives = Patriots, Defenders of the Conservatives.


that isnt what he said, moron


----------



## Kat (Aug 22, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Very good.
> ...





Dive...may as well give it up. I truly do not think he comprehends.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 22, 2010)

Kat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


of course he doesnt
thats why he is known as "jokey"


----------



## Kat (Aug 22, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



oh...my bad. The way he has been talking down, (and not making sense) I thought it was ''jerky''.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Very good.
> 
> Far right reactionaries = Tories, Loyalists.
> 
> Left and center and responsible conservatives = Patriots, Defenders of the Conservatives.



Quislings who would blow King George for healthcare = Liberals


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

That was exactly what he implied and I corrected it.  I am polite to those who are polite, and to those who are fair to the facts.  If you are impolite and if you deliberately misstate (divecon and johnrocks are in that grou), I could give a flying flip.  Kat, you have merely been defending your side, nothing wrong with that from my side.


----------



## Kat (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> That was exactly what he implied and I corrected it.  I am polite to those who are polite, and to those who are fair to the facts.  If you are impolite and if you deliberately misstate (divecon and johnrocks are in that grou), I could give a flying flip.  Kat, you have merely been defending your side, nothing wrong with that from my side.



I have a side? What side would that be snookums'


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

Your side, of course. And, no, I am not going to call you Snooky.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> That was exactly what he implied and I corrected it.  I am polite to those who are polite, and to those who are fair to the facts.  If you are impolite and if you deliberately misstate (divecon and johnrocks are in that grou), I could give a flying flip.  Kat, you have merely been defending your side, nothing wrong with that from my side.


the way you post is what gets you called a moron, moron


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

dive, I am not going to call you Snooky, either.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> dive, I am not going to call you Snooky, either.


you have no reason to

and who the fuck called you that?
no one
just shows how poor your reading comprehension is


----------



## Kat (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your side, of course. And, no, I am not going to call you Snooky.



What side is my side? I don't think you even know, though you try and pretend you do.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh, all right, if you insist, dive.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

Kat said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Your side, of course. And, no, I am not going to call you Snooky.
> ...



Your side is the one you are comfortable with, and I am sure that you don't quite know what my side is here.  That's why we all should try talking calmly.  That is about as likely to happen as the hogs whipping out napkins and forks when the slop is thrown in the pen.


----------



## Kat (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I think we can all be calm if you would stop trying to tell everyone in the thread what we believe, and what we think.
We all know our own selves best. 
So you are correct, I don't know your side yet..and have asked, and you gave me mumbo jumbo answers rather than just talking straight.
Then you proceeded to tell me what I believe and think.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oh, all right, if you insist, dive.


you seem to have a problem quoting some people, i wonder why that is?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

I have told you what I think.  I have not told anyone what they think, only what I think of what they think.  If you don't like judgments, then don't make them.  But if you put your opinion out there and I don't agree, I am going to tell you so, and I hope you do the same with me.


----------



## Kat (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I have told you what I think.  I have not told anyone what they think, only what I think of what they think.  If you don't like judgments, then don't make them.  But if you put your opinion out there and I don't agree, I am going to tell you so, and I hope you do the same with me.



Well, just for the sake of my understanding, please tell me all of it again....where you stand, and where you think I stand.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 23, 2010)

Democrats Embrace Racism, cover it up & even excuse it in the media.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uMcIcTWDvU"]Kanjorski[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uiyXIHOZhM&feature=related"]Morning Joe[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sM19YOqs7hU&feature=related"]Joe Biden's racist[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2010)

Kat, please read through my posts again if you are not getting it.

johnrocks, you acted like an ass.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2010)

konradv said:


> Didn't think they'd take the advice, but at least I thought there'd be some comment!



The Tea Party has been labeled as racists in a deliberate attempt to demonize a group rather then discuss the issues they are concerned with. 

They're main concerns are centered around abuse of power, corruption, and fear of a runaway government that seems intent on spending us into another depression and forcing higher taxes. The racism claims are merely an attempt to take the focus off of the abusive acts of Democrats in Washington. It's a common tactic of any despotic regime. Find a target, demonize the target, take the focus off of yourself. 

I wonder how long it will work. 

If you look at the polls it seems it's losing it's effectiveness.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 23, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat, please read through my posts again if you are not getting it.
> 
> johnrocks, you acted like an ass.



Treat others as you want to be treated is my motto, after that, treat them the way they seem to beg to be treated.  I asked a simple question in a very civil manner  and  hours later it dissolved to twisting my words around and almost 24 hours later , still not getting a definitive answer.  Want respect,give respect.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Kat, please read through my posts again if you are not getting it.
> ...



That's what I told you, and you have twisted it around.  I am not going to return your earlier favor because that kind of stuff is stupid.  So let's try this: I am a centrist, historically and traditionally, by the common definitions that we associate with American history and government.  I am very sure you know what those definitions are.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 23, 2010)

FTR, I didn't mean to negative rep you, I clicked it not knowing that I could not erase, my apologies, you can neg rep me as pay back, I don't really  understand or care about the pos-neg rep  stuff anyway,lol.

We need to just move on because these labels are defined differently by so many, what one calls conservative, another may call liberal, I was just trying to get a better understanding of your political leanings and 30 hours later;after asking; I still don't know,lol.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2010)

Cool response, JR, and I appreciate it.  No, I am not going to neg rep you, and I will tell you why.  I neg repped more than a half year ago, and she correctly pointed out I repped her for a difference of opinion.  She was 100% right, and I apologized to her publicly.

I am GOP of the Gerald Ford stamp: small government, accountability of representation, decency in government, pride in American accomplishment, more than willing to work with the Democrats.  He rightfully had no use for Joe McCarthy.  I knew his son Jack at USU a very long time ago.

I have little love for Reaganism and its practicioners because, imo, they perverted consevatism to the needs of corporatism and they co-opted evangelicals for votes the return of which the party simply betrayed.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 23, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the response and again, I apologize.  Now, I got to get some work done, take care!

BTW, there is a lot of your post that I agree with; politically.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 23, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> Cool, thanks for the response and again, I apologize.  Now, I got to get some work done, take care!
> 
> BTW, there is a lot of your post that I agree with; politically.


except i have never seen him post in support of a single politician that supports those very principles and he support politicians that are counter to those very goals
he is a massive LIAR


----------



## Intense (Aug 23, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, thanks for the response and again, I apologize.  Now, I got to get some work done, take care!
> ...



It's not that. Sometimes Jake just forgets things.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2010)

The fact is that I am a Republican centrist who believes in a smaller government and governmental accountability.  Divecon and Intense are far right reactionaries that want to grow government, limit civil liberties, and project American hard power overseas.  That is what they forget to tell folks.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 23, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The fact is that I am a Republican centrist who believes in a smaller government and governmental accountability.  Divecon and Intense are far right reactionaries that want to grow government, limit civil liberties, and project American hard power overseas.  That is what they forget to tell folks.


yeah, far right
LOL
you are an idiot and a proven liar

when i see you actually supporting politicians that support those policies you MIGHT convince me its true


----------



## Intense (Aug 23, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The fact is that I am a Republican centrist who believes in a smaller government and governmental accountability.  Divecon and Intense are far right reactionaries that want to grow government, limit civil liberties, and project American hard power overseas.  That is what they forget to tell folks.



Nice to see you back to normal. You had me worried there for a bit. 

I'm actually come up a bit conservative and Libertarian, just so you know. I'm definitely not big on big government. Justice before Liberty, keep the peace. Got it Good. The Graham, McCain, Specter, types make me want to Puke. Obama gives me gas. There are Democrats I would vote for, a select few. I think that we should alway's finish what we start. Don't do things half way. 

Your Chrystal ball is misrepresenting just a bit.  So should we bring umbrella's to DC? I'll take some pictures of the Korean War Memorial for you.


----------



## Intense (Aug 23, 2010)

I think that the Silver Spooned ones have really wrecked the Republican Party. The privileged elite used to having everything their way. When compromise corrupts principle, we are better off without it. Some games are just not worth playing.


----------



## driveby (Aug 23, 2010)

Moon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Moon's racism is covert but it is there.  He does not like that I am involved with a party that I think has turned very badly during the last thirty years.  If he believes that what has happened in those decades in the party   is generally for the good, then that is on him and nothing to me.  He has given me no reasons why I should not try to be part of the solution in the party, and this is on him as well.
> ...




Jake is nothing but an Alinsky-lite and what he's trying to accomplish with you is directly out of the Rules for Radicals playbook. Still sticking to the same 40 year old playbook and lying about his political affiliation is weak sauce. Pardon the interruption, continue the Joke boy bitchslapping.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2010)

You, driveby, are playing by Rush's Rules for Con Fools, but you are playing very, very poorly.

You are, as always, risible, here for only chuckles and grins.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 23, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You, driveby, are playing by Rush's Rules for Con Fools, but you are playing very, very poorly.
> 
> You are, as always, risible, here for only chuckles and grins.


still waiting for you to actually show support for a candidate that supports the things you claim to support


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 23, 2010)

See what happens when one doesn't answer a question

Dive knows my politics and I know him, we can agree or disagree without all the bullshit(usually), I just like to know people's general stand on things;I'm curious like that

BTW, I'm a RON Paul kind of Republican."old school"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2010)

John, are you complete libertarian, or a conservative on economics and a liberal on social values?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 23, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> See what happens when one doesn't answer a question
> 
> Dive knows my politics and I know him, we can agree or disagree without all the bullshit(usually), I just like to know people's general stand on things;I'm curious like that
> 
> BTW, I'm a RON Paul kind of Republican."old school"


we agree on more things than we disagree on


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 23, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> John, are you complete libertarian, or a conservative on economics and a liberal on social values?



I am a proponent of as little government intervention as possible as I think it causes unintended consequences.

I am libertarian on most  social issues;some call that liberal but at one time it was a pretty conservative viewpoint, why I get so confused with labels.  I think they should be decided by the individual or at the most local level possible.

Economically, I am an Austrian Economic proponent realizing that some regulation has to take place, that is pretty vague but generally it should be to protect life and property , enforce contracts, that sort of thing.

Foreign policy, I'm pretty hard core non interventionist as I think government can cause unintended consequences regarding tht as in anything else.

Basically a Ron Paul clone , I tend to think more pragmatic though, realizing things won't change radically, it took generations to get where we are, it will take generations to trim government;if it ever happens.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 23, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > See what happens when one doesn't answer a question
> ...



True that, I consider you a good friend  in the "forum world"bro.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > John, are you complete libertarian, or a conservative on economics and a liberal on social values?
> ...



Tell me more about what you consider Paul's strengths and what you believe to be his weaknesses


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 23, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I think his strength;in general terms; is a 30 plus year consistent record, sure, there are votes that can be brought forth that he can be called on but overall, it's hard to nail him on inconsistency, his biggest weakness;for me; is, as good a writer as he is, he is a terrible speaker;he sometimes stutters more than Porky Pig himself but he does excite the youth more than any other Republican that I'm aware of and if the GOP wants to grow, they need someone that the youth is enthusiastic about and that is in all races and cultures.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 23, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > johnrocks said:
> ...


"doesnt work well with others"

LOL to use a grade school report card slogan
lol


----------



## Kat (Aug 23, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat, please read through my posts again if you are not getting it.



I don't have the inclination to do that, sorry. If I couldn't get you the first time, why would I the second? If you don't want to answer, that is fine too.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

Kat said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Kat, please read through my posts again if you are not getting it.
> ...



I have answered clearly, and your passive/aggressive response reveals what you are about.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cool response, JR, and I appreciate it.  No, I am not going to neg rep you, and I will tell you why.  I neg repped more than a half year ago, and she correctly pointed out I repped her for a difference of opinion.  She was 100% right, and I apologized to her publicly.
> 
> I am GOP of the Gerald Ford stamp: small government, accountability of representation, decency in government, pride in American accomplishment, more than willing to work with the Democrats.  He rightfully had no use for Joe McCarthy.  I knew his son Jack at USU a very long time ago.
> 
> I have little love for Reaganism and its practicioners because, imo, they perverted consevatism to the needs of corporatism and they co-opted evangelicals for votes the return of which the party simply betrayed.



Jake also loves ObamaCare, the New Deal, and longs walk on the beach at sunset.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Aug 24, 2010)

Same old liberal bullshit lies, they can't argue the facts so they attack anyone who disagrees with theur stupidity. Idiots


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

AmericanFirst is projecting his inner angst and that of all far right reactionary loons.


----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You seem to be the only one that understands you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

Kat, your inability to cogitate is your problem, not that of anyone else.


----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat, your inability to cogitate is your problem, not that of anyone else.




LOL Right. That is why people all over this forum say the same thing to you. Bottom line...I don't WANT to cogitate your phony self. If you can't be a man and explain yourself..then go forth and look like the idiot you are looking like. Laugh is on you, not me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

Very few people say that, and you are demonstrating a classic passive/aggressive attitude.  I don't care what you think, girl.  Time now for you to put on a training bra and grow up.


----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Very few people say that, and you are demonstrating a classic passive/aggressive attitude.  I don't care what you think, girl.  Time now for you to put on a training bra and grow up.



If you don't care, why can't you stop replying?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

Because you are fun to poke: that's what passive aggressives get off on.  So I am helping you fulfill your fantasy.


----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2010)

Shudder at the thought of being poked by you..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

Since you are underage, I don't think you have to worry about it, period.


----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, you wish, doodle.

Da king of passive/aggressive. It's okay though. I try to be understanding.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


^^^ here's jokey projecting his own failures on others


----------



## driveby (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You, driveby, are playing by Rush's Rules for Con Fools, but you are playing very, very poorly.
> 
> You are, as always, risible, here for only chuckles and grins.



RULE 5: "Ridicule is man's most potent weapon." 

Except in your case, your attempts are lame and boring. 


RULE 7: "A tactic that drags on too long becomes a drag."

I guess you're still stuck on 5.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

Risible: _Driveby_.

Passive/Aggressive: _Kat _(who also apparently cannot be creative on her own).


----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Risible: _Driveby_.
> 
> Passive/Aggressive: _Kat _(who also apparently cannot be creative on her own).




And here I wasn't believing it when others said you were talking about yourself.
Get your teeny weenie out of my face old man.. 
How is that for creative? Oh, it isn't creative at all...since it is true.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

Kat, you simply do not have what it takes here to be creative and insightful and witty.  We can forgive you for your failings, even if you can't.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat, you simply do not have what it takes here to be creative and insightful and witty.  We can forgive you for your failings, even if you can't.


actually, she does
you dont


----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kat, you simply do not have what it takes here to be creative and insightful and witty.  We can forgive you for your failings, even if you can't.





LOL You are grasping now. So sorry you have nothing to grasp. I feel for you..but then I can't find it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

See my point, Kat.  You have nothing to offer.  Keep trying, honey.


----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> See my point, Kat.  You have nothing to offer.  Keep trying, honey.



umm I believe you have that backwards teeny..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

You prove my point, Kat: got nothing but hot air.  However, you amuse me, so do keeping posting.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You prove my point, Kat: got nothing but hot air.  However, you amuse me, so do keeping posting.


she nailed you to a T moron
LOL


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

Kat, please keep posting.  You are amusing.


----------



## driveby (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Risible: _Driveby_.
> 
> Passive/Aggressive: _Kat _(who also apparently cannot be creative on her own).



Duplicitous:  _Joke Starkey_


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

Jake Starkey: straight shooter, says it the way it is, castigator of far right reactionaries, chastiser of fake lefties, one who loves kicking ass on driveby and his ilk.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jake Starkey: delusional liar.


fixed for truthiness


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

I am sorry, divecon.  I enjoy kicking your ass, too.  Please don't feel left out.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am sorry, divecon.  I enjoy kicking your ass, too.  Please don't feel left out.


LOL only in your wildest dreams
you are a joke, jokey


----------



## driveby (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jake Starkey: straight shooter, says it the way it is, castigator of far right reactionaries, chastiser of fake lefties, one who loves kicking ass on driveby and his ilk.



Joke Starkey: straight pussy, doesn't know which face is saying what at any time, publicly ass kisses righties, secretly ball hugging lefties, one who constantly gets bitch slapped by driveby and drops corny PM's to unsuspecting USMB females.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

driveby, you got your ass punked, and you know it, son.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> driveby, you got your ass punked, and you know it, son.


maybe so, but clearly not by YOU


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2010)

Goodnight, divecon, you know I can't read what you post.  I am assuming you are wishing me sweet dreams.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Goodnight, divecon, you know I can't read what you post.  I am assuming you are wishing me sweet dreams.


did wittle girly put me on ignore?
LOL


----------



## driveby (Aug 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> driveby, you got your ass punked, and you know it, son.



You got punked by that crack pipe, and you know it.........


----------



## driveby (Aug 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Goodnight, divecon, you know I can't read what you post.  I am assuming you are wishing me sweet dreams.
> ...



awwwww ......


----------



## Intense (Aug 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Goodnight, divecon, you know I can't read what you post.  I am assuming you are wishing me sweet dreams.
> ...



Look...I can make the blind see.


----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Goodnight, divecon, you know I can't read what you post.  I am assuming you are wishing me sweet dreams.
> ...





Naww...not mister right guy..he's too tough for that. Smart too!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2010)

driveby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > driveby, you got your ass punked, and you know it, son.
> ...



You far right wingers continue to amuse me, so I will continue to toy with the likes of you.

Driveby, you don't have what it takes.


----------



## Intense (Aug 25, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jake Starkey: straight shooter, says it the way it is, castigator of far right reactionaries, chastiser of fake lefties, one who loves kicking ass on driveby and his ilk.








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMozp01yfXs[/ame]


----------



## driveby (Aug 25, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Sure thing, political transvestite........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh, driveby, you amuse me.


----------



## Intense (Aug 26, 2010)

So Jake, am I going to see you on my Birthday? Come on down.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2010)

If I get that way.  What's your birthday?


----------



## Intense (Aug 26, 2010)

Saturday. I want to check out the Vietnam and the Korean War Memorial's too. It'll be my first time back in DC since my Senior trip in 75. I sure hope I'm more in control of myself this time.


----------

